# USCC S3 taking terrable pictures



## ACLakey (Jun 12, 2011)

I really like this phone but the camera takes terrible pictures. I went on a long mountain bike ride and thought the poor pics were due to the cold and the lens fogging but sitting in my office trying to take pics they are bad...very granie and washed out. I reverted back to stock and it is no better...any thoughts? I am likely going to be taking this thing back to USCC unless I can get a resolution.


----------



## Andre08 (Jul 7, 2011)

Mine takes pretty good pics

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Take it back, mine takes great pictures as well. Sounds like a hardware defect.

- Sent from my US Cellular SGS3


----------



## ACLakey (Jun 12, 2011)

reverting everything back to stock now and will take it in in the morning.


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

before you do that at least post some pictures here and let us see. it sounds like a hardware issue but it might not be, could be smudges or maybe you overestimated the quality. definitely post a couple if images for us to see first.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 78cortina (Jul 12, 2012)

Just keep phone and buy a small 12 MP point and shoot.


----------



## ACLakey (Jun 12, 2011)

I went on a MTB ride on Sunday. These were taken with my phone and I tried two different camera apps due to the poor quality.










This one was acutally on a tripod using the timer









I tried regular, snow mode and landscape mode but anyting there was a light source near the picture it would look foggy.























































Granted, this shot was facing the sun but you still see the foggy look to all the pictures.










I took some this morning in my office and any time there is white present in the shot you get the fog.


----------



## ACLakey (Jun 12, 2011)

Correction, the first pic was taken with my buddies Iphone 5....at least mine are better than the Isuck.


----------



## ACLakey (Jun 12, 2011)

For a comparison, these were taken with the Mez(S1) a few weeks ago....much better quality from a 5mp camera


----------



## Andre08 (Jul 7, 2011)

U got a good mez mine never took that good of a picture. The s3 photos look fine to me but my eyes any the best in the world

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ACLakey (Jun 12, 2011)

So, I took the phone back to the store and after showig the nice gal helping me she agreed....then we argued with the tech for quite a while. We ended up taking her S3 and mine outside and took side by side pictures to compair...every body looking at them agreed except the tech there was a difference in picture quality. A long story short they replaced the phone with another S3 and this one definatly does take better pictures than the other device.

Parking lot shots(yes it was foggy outside....not the camera's fault)



















I took a few shots in the office with contrasting light and it is much improved.



















I will chalk it up to a fluke hardware issue...happy again with my S3


----------



## Andre08 (Jul 7, 2011)

That's good

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------

